

Yahoo Ad Network Hack Should Be the Nail in the Coffin for Adobe’s Flash - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/08/04/adobe-flash-vulnerability-yahoo-ad-network/

======
inthewoods
Continuing to use Flash at this point just seems to be laziness - why is
anyone supporting it at all?

------
werencole
How do you kill zombies? Well, by smashing their brains out. ﻿

